# The oldest cars still in production ?



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Volkswagen Kombi :nuts::nuts::nuts:

Brazil :bash::bash::bash:

Thanks God it will die in 2014.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

^^ Why thank god??? It's beautiful! I wish there were much more of new cars keeping the original design........

However... Lada Niva is still in production


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^ 
are you kidding me ?

this car killed a lot brazilians because it bad quality. 

The laws thanks God will change in 2014. And this car will be ban of brazilian dealers.


----------



## RTG (Jan 18, 2011)

xrtn2 said:


> Volkswagen Kombi :nuts::nuts::nuts:
> 
> Brazil :bash::bash::bash:
> 
> Thanks God it will die in 2014.


Or not. Kombi 2014 with Air bags and ABS.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

It's not the car kills a lot of people, but the way you drive it and the way other people drive their cars....


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Is there a camper version of the VW bus in Brazil, like the Westfalia ??


----------



## piotr71 (Sep 8, 2009)

Last week I visited quite famous, still English (one of few left) motor company and was really impressed walking around. The place seems to be preserved in its original state; workshops, sheds and the way cars are produced...hmm, actually manufactured, has not change since the opening of the company. I know that currently build models differ from pre-war or early after war ones, but some of them still use wooden frame and partially wooden body. Guess what cars' manufacturer I am talking about? Easyyy


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Morgan Motor Company?


----------



## piotr71 (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes! Does it count?


----------



## Groningen NL (Dec 26, 2010)

Mercedes G, landrover Defender, Jeep Wrangler should also be on the list


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

RTG said:


> Or not. Kombi 2014 with Air bags and ABS.


:badnews:


----------



## dariuswilkinson (Jul 11, 2011)

This is such an icon for many car enthusiasts. Aside from the big size, the reliability could be found in this vehicle. For family or for casual even, Kombi could take driving to the next level as it has the comfortable seats and powerful engine that could not overheat even for a few hours of driving. I have my 1976 2 liter and experience driving everyday but this one seemed to be the upgraded series but of course this is better.


----------



## Japinta (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow. I had no idea this legendary car is still in production. How much does it cost to buy a new one in Brazil? I wonder about transport to Europe and customs fee.


----------



## KiwiGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

No one's mentioned the Volkswagen Citi Golf yet.


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Hindustan Ambassador in production since 1958*


Hindustan Ambassador - 1 by lemoncat1, on Flickr


DSC_6444 by E_ADDERLEY, on Flickr

Used by politicians and officials till date...

In UK

Hindustan Ambassador by Lost-Albion, on Flickr

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hindustan_Ambassador


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

Based on 1956 Morris Oxford


London by Jon Barbour, on Flickr


Hindustan Ambassadors by kaneuski, on Flickr


Hindustan Motors Ambassadors by jeferonix, on Flickr


Indian speed, Hindustan Ambassador, Kokatta, India by kimp1509/ Kim Petersen, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Japinta said:


> Wow. I had no idea this legendary car is still in production. How much does it cost to buy a new one in Brazil? I wonder about transport to Europe and customs fee.


Rs 40,000 or $ 20 000.


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Hindustan Ambassador*






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTVMfL4HbgU


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

Morgan 4/4 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morgan_4/4


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

dariuswilkinson said:


> This is such an icon for many car enthusiasts. Aside from the big size, the reliability could be found in this vehicle. For family or for casual even, Kombi could take driving to the next level as it has the comfortable seats and powerful engine that could not overheat even for a few hours of driving. I have my 1976 2 liter and experience driving everyday but this one seemed to be the upgraded series but of course this is better.


The Brazilian VW Kombi has been fitted with a regular VW water cooled flex fuel (ethanol/gasoline) 1,4 liter engine with multipoint electronic fuel injection for several years now, since 2005. 

The last mythological boxer flat four air-cooled engine has already ceased production.


http://revista.webmotors.com.br/lancamentos/vw-kombi-14-total-flex/1334077627869


----------

